# Bvm



## Delcid71 (Nov 20, 2013)

If the bvm is indicated for hyperventilation, how come its not used during an anxiety attack?


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 20, 2013)

Do you think someone having an anxiety attack would want to be smothered with a BVM?


----------



## billydunwood (Nov 20, 2013)

Delcid71 said:


> If the bvm is indicated for hyperventilation, how come its not used during an anxiety attack?


Oh my god, oh my god, I'm having an anxiety attack. 
It's okay sir, were just going to stick this mask in your face and help you breath. 

It doesn't work like that.


----------



## Delcid71 (Nov 20, 2013)

You're right. Thanks.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 20, 2013)

BVM is for hyperventilation? I thought it was for HYPOventilation?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 20, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> BVM is for hyperventilation? I thought it was for HYPOventilation?



The current teaching for EMT is to use the BVM for anyone breathing under 8 times per minute or over 24 times per minute.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 20, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> The current teaching for EMT is to use the BVM for anyone breathing under 8 times per minute or over 24 times per minute.



The emphasis is more so for those in a severe state of respiratory distress/failure secondary to CHF. This is where coaching the patient would come into play. (Good luck)


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 20, 2013)

Sadly there are many EMT programs who just teach <8 and >24 gets a BVM.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 20, 2013)

Truth. They may rethink treatment when the patient punches them.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 20, 2013)

BVM through a CPAP mask.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 21, 2013)

I think the "over 24" means shallow resps, not hyperventilation. 
Called gasping.
Size matters as far as respiratory tidal volume goes.


Although…if I gave a person going into psychogenic hyperventilation a BVM to use on themselves, it might wind up on Youtube.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 21, 2013)

Chase said:


> BVM through a CPAP mask.


That might be fun to watch... from behind armored glass...


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 21, 2013)

Akulahawk said:


> That might be fun to watch... from behind armored glass...


always good to have a medic student (human shield) in these cases*




*Joking of course*


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Nov 21, 2013)

Delcid71 said:


> If the bvm is indicated for hyperventilation, how come its not used during an anxiety attack?



:rofl: :nosoupfortroll:


----------

